# Accusé Réception dans Mail



## meskh (5 Juin 2006)

Trouvé dans la presse  

Dans le cadre d'une utilisation en entrprise, il peut être utile de demander à un destinataire d'accuser réception du courriel que vous lui adressez (en esperant que sonn logiciel de messagerie l'y autorise...). Hélas, Mail ne propose aucune fonctionde ce type. En fait, cette lacune n'est qu'apparente.
Il est posible de rajouter à vos courriels un en-tête Disposition-notification-To: qui active cette fonction de demande d'accusé réception cachée.
Ouvrez le Terminal et tapez:
*defaults write com.apple.mail UserHeader\'{"Disposition-Notification-To"="utilisateur@domaine";}' *en remplacant utilisateur@domaine par votre adresse électronique.
Relancez Mail et envoyez un message: votre demande d'accusé réception sera automatiquement ajoutée à tous vos messages sortants.
Pour supprimer l'accusé, tapez defaults delete com.apple.mail UserHeader. Attention, cette commande supprimera tous les en-têtes personnalisés !! Y compris, les informations de filtrage ou un copyright que vous pourriez avoir ajouté.

UniversMac, n°172, p85

A essayer.... 

Bon, comme d'hab, hein, les copains, logiciels internet = forum Internet ... Tout ça ...


----------



## Disto (9 Juin 2006)

Merci de cette bidouille.

Ne peut-on pas configurer Mail pour avoir le choix de demander ou non un accusé de réception pour chaque message ? Personnellement, je ne demande pas systématiquement un accusé de réception pour tous les messages mais seulement pour ceux qui sont importants.
J'ai l'impression que dans la manip que tu proposes c'est tout l'un ou tout l'autre.


----------



## Silverhawk82 (26 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, 
Moi pareil à Disto... toujours pas d'amélioration sur Mail 8.1?

On ne sait jamais ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (26 Janvier 2015)

c'est pas vu comme une "amélioration" mais comme un gadget peu utile
Apple ne le mettra pas dans Mail

(en passant certains services ont cette option en ligne qu'on peut activer de maniere ponctuelle pour tel ou tel message)


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2015)

Il y a la solution simple qui est d'ajouter à la main dans certains mails "merci de bien vouloir confirmer avoir reçu ce mail…"


----------



## danypoune (26 Janvier 2015)

je travailles sur mac et pc et la faut bien dire qu'outlook est nettement au dessus de mail.Pas d'envoi différés ,pas d'accuses de réception pas de notification d'absence. En fait rien. J'adore mon mac mais je reste convaincu que mail est son gros talon d'Achille Incompréhensible d'ailleurs


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2015)

Outlook : c'est pas le truc dont le carnet d'adresses était très largement piraté ?
(ou alors je me souviens mal ?)


----------



## danypoune (26 Janvier 2015)

Si il y a mieux que mail( ca doit pas être dur) pour mon mac ipad iphone je prends. car la je craque Pour ce qui est d'outlook j'ai jamais eu de pb de cet ordre


----------



## Silverhawk82 (2 Février 2015)

MErci


----------

